# Best sites to search?



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm trying to find a nice GSD for my home. My personal preference is to help out a dog in need, so I've been browsing a lot of shelters. I've used Petfinder and Adoptapet, are there any other shelter sites that anyone can suggest? I've also browsed the local (New England) GSD rescue.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

You could try rescueme.org
Good Luck!


----------

